# Connexion d'un iPod Touch 4G a un clavier sans fil



## iClem69 (3 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

J'aimerais connecter mon iPod Touch 4G au Clavier sans fil Apple (2009) de mon iMac, mais le clavier n'est pas détecté par mon iPod même quand j'ai éteint l'iMac et que j'ai éteint puis rallumé le clavier.

Je vous remercie de votre aide, iClem


----------



## Sebaudi (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir
As-tu déjà jumelé ton clavier apple avec ton iMac?

(si c'est le cas, il y aura des conflits de jumelage entre l'iPod et l'iMac, ca doit être ca qui t'empêche de connecter ton clavier apple, pour arrêter cela tu dois, après avoir allumé ton iMac, aller dans "Préférences système" puis dans "Bluetooth" puis normalement tu dois voir apparaître ton clavier apple, donc tu décoche "Activé", ensuite tu prends ton iPod et tu active son bluetooth, tu attends quelque instants le temps qu'il trouve ton clavier apple...lorsqu'il l'a trouvé il doit apparaitre un message où se trouve un code de jumelage, il faut bien que ton clavier soit allumer, ensuite tu tapes le code de jumelage affiché sur ton iPod avec le clavier apple puis tu attends et normalement cela marche parfaitement; les fonctionnalités du haut du clavier sont les même sur l'iMac et l'iPod:luminosité, son etc...)

Bonne chance


----------



## Sebaudi (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour 
As tu réussi a connecte ton clavier???


----------

